

Nodemailer v1.0 - andris9
http://www.andrisreinman.com/nodemailer-v1-0/

======
iLoch
It's interesting that you would mention that Nodemailer is not appropriate for
mass mail due to the callback structure - does it make sense to write off mass
mail because of this? I'm not convinced it does. What if you could specify a
write stream that the result of each send could be streamed to? Or maybe do
callbacks with batch results? Throwing away mass mailing in the biggest mail
library available for Node seems sort of silly to me.

Of course, a big thanks is in order - Nodemailer has been a great system to
work with and I'm glad it's still getting the love it deserves. Keep up the
great work Andris.

~~~
andris9
What I actually mean is that you probably should not try to build your own
SendGrid on top of Nodemailer. You might try and it might even work but you
probably should not.

If you want to send 10 000 e-mails at once, then it works just fine. If you
want to send 10 000 000 messages from a for loop then it probably breaks.

~~~
iLoch
Sounds reasonable! :)

------
cnaut
Great work! Also great to see more of the node community adopting semantic
versioning

------
rglover
I've only had the chance to use this once on a client project, but it solved
my problem in ~5 minutes (email attachments). Great package :)

------
dvcc
I've been using it in a small side project of mine. Love it, thanks!

------
deaconblues
Great, thanks! Nodemailer has been very useful.

------
andresvi
Nice indeed. Good work Andris!

------
ulisesrmzroche
Very nice. Thanks ya'll!

